# Boom table wanted



## grandadbaza

Just wondered if anyone has got ( but does not want ) a small round Boom table as optional extra fitted to 2010 Autotrails, the one with black topand ash trim,tried to buy one from Autotrail but apparently there supplier has gone bust and they cant get anymore , would pay the original new price to anyone willing to sell (provided it was in good condition, 


Baza


----------



## LoueenCo

Try Magnum in Grimsby they have bits from Autotrail,
Tel 08708796051 or www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk


----------



## peribro

In case you are not aware the design of the boom tables was changed for 2010 models. They are quite similar to 2009 but the rounding of the edging is different. It is noticeable when you have a 2009 table close to a 2010 one - I know because I bought what was described as a 2010 one from Autotrail only to find the difference. They changed it promptly for the 2010 design.


----------



## grandadbaza

*Boom table*

Thanks Loueenco , but I live local to Magnum and that was my first port of call,but no joy

Thanks also to Peribro, yes I did realise the difference between the 09 and 10 tables , but I wouldnt mind the 09 one if I could get it

Baza


----------



## Oscarmax

I am also looking for a 2008/2009 Autotrail boom table complete with fittings, has anyone got one they would like to sell.


----------



## grandadbaza

Oscarmax said:


> I am also looking for a 2008/2009 Autotrail boom table complete with fittings, has anyone got one they would like to sell.


Hi, I eventually got one from Autotrail , I rang a guy called Paul Bolton ,he was very helpful , I also found out later that the dealer I bought my van from had one in there stores ,dont know if they still have them ,but you could try speaking to Simon or emailling him [email protected]


----------



## cheyenne

Yes I have one for sale out of my 2008 Cheyenne.
Condition is as new.
I live near Preston, or I could take it to the Cheshire show tomorrow if you are interested.

Dennis


----------



## Rapide561

*Table*



Oscarmax said:


> I am also looking for a 2008/2009 Autotrail boom table complete with fittings, has anyone got one they would like to sell.


Hi

Member CLS has a Swift one listed in the classified section. I used to have an Autotrail one in my Swift, so you get my drift. Drift? Swift? A poem a day, I'll do it for pay!

Russell


----------



## cossieg

*Re: Table*



Rapide561 said:


> Oscarmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also looking for a 2008/2009 Autotrail boom table complete with fittings, has anyone got one they would like to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Member CLS has a Swift one listed in the classified section. I used to have an Autotrail one in my Swift, so you get my drift. Drift? Swift? A poem a day, I'll do it for pay!
> 
> Russell
Click to expand...

Hi

I have 2 boom arms and 1 table top. I couldn't get the autotrail versions so i bought the boom arms off Ebay and got the tops from a dealer who said they were Autotrail items. The top is a little different from the worktop in my Comanche but it isn't that much.
You could buy an arm from me and get your own top made or buy the arm and table top that I have.
I bought 2 with the aim of having 2 fitted but decided 1 was enough.
Make me an offer, I could have the items near Bridgwater or near Bristol at reasonable notice.


----------



## Oscarmax

Hi,

I am still after a Autotrail 2008 boom table, I now have the table top itself with an alloy boom arm.

So if anyone has the brown metal boom arm in good condition complete with all the fittings I would be very interested


----------



## cossieg

Oscarmax said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still after a Autotrail 2008 boom table, I now have the table top itself with an alloy boom arm.
> 
> So if anyone has the brown metal boom arm in good condition complete with all the fittings I would be very interested


Hi

I have an aluminium boom arm thats available

07773290922


----------



## Oscarmax

Hi,

It got to be the Autotrail brown metal boom arm complete, I have the alloys boom arm I am poing to bin it.


----------



## Oscarmax

Hi, 

I am still after a Autotrail 2008 boom table, I now have the table top itself with an alloy boom arm.

So if anyone has the brown metal boom arm in good condition complete with all the fittings I would be very interested


----------



## ptmike

still looking for a round table and the boom arm and fixings ib good condition.
For a Swift but any will do.
need to know top colour
cheers Mike


----------



## Oscarmax

Autotrail Round Boom Table on Ebay 121178694451


----------



## pomme1

Oscarmax: what's the problem with the aluminium arm or do you just not like the appearance?

Roger


----------



## Oscarmax

No I had too sell the motorhome due to health reasons


----------



## Eddiemac

I am looking for a boom arm and table for a auto trail Cheyenne can anyone help please


----------

